# Dodge Truck



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

looking at a new 2012 3500 dually with 4.10 rear end. has anyone ever dealt with these guys before.


----------



## Corey (Feb 25, 2013)

What is it your looking to find out?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

You'll probably get a good deal on a 2012 model, but the 2013's are just now hitting dealer lots with a bunch of significant changes - more payload & towing capacity, more horsepower & torque, a stronger frame, improved suspension, a new heavy duty transmission, new air intake and a redesigned dash with much better electronics and information (at least on the Big Horn and higher trim levels). New negatives (for me anyway) are a DEF system and no rear seat video options.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

just looking for everyones opinion. new truck is a 2012 dually with 4.10 sl package 4 door 40,000.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

outbackmac said:


> just looking for everyones opinion. new truck is a 2012 dually with 4.10 sl package 4 door 40,000.


it will be a huge step up from your 2004, that's for sure. but as insomniak said, the '13's are another huge leap forward for RAM.

my dad has a 2500 2004.5 5.9L so i use that as a baseline. i drove a loaded up laramie SRW in '12 when i was shopping for my current truck. much more power in the new truck; both were automatics.

you got a hand shaker in your 2004 ?


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

No hand shaker at all. just thinking if i should wait for a deal on 2013, 40,000 not sure if thats a good deal or not


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

We have a 2012 1500 gasser, don't mind it.. Quite a bit different then my dad's 2008 1500 ...


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

If you're satisfied with you current 2004 Ram and it's in good condition and you're only looking to tow a larger 5th wheel, then I recommend you looking at the Automated Safety Hitch System. I recently interviewed the inventor and took it for a test drive. Everything you read about it on the website is accurate. I will be publishing an article about this hitch system soon. I wish I knew about it before I traded in my Ram 2500 for a 3500.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Jerry:
You can order a "dealer invoice" pricing guide from Consumer Reports - Car Pricing Service for $14.00. 
The new car price report will give you the Consumer Reports transaction price. It will give you the dealer "holdbacks", incentives, and real world prices people have paid. It gives you a good start for negotiations.

I have used this service several times and found that the $14 is money well spent. If I remember correctly, it also breaks down the options down line by line and gives you the dealer invoice pricing on the options. This gives you more flexibility to determine the "real price" of the vehicle.

Good luck !


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is pic I received today showing a Ram 2500 towing with the Automated Safety Hitch System.


----------



## jergeo (Mar 17, 2013)

Dave-Gray said:


> Here is pic I received today showing a Ram 2500 towing with the Automated Safety Hitch System.


Who knows how much these units cost?


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

jergeo said:


> Here is pic I received today showing a Ram 2500 towing with the Automated Safety Hitch System.


Who knows how much these units cost?
[/quote]

Article excerpt ~
"For RVers who are contemplating upgrading from a three-quarter ton vehicle to a one ton truck, they may not have to. I, for one, wish I had known about this hitch system before I traded in my new Ram 2500 for a new 3500 dually over three years ago. The Automated Safety Hitch System certainly has the potential to save some money considering one may not have to upgrade. For example, in my own personal case, not only did I trade in my 2500, I ended up throwing in my fairly new Toyota Tacoma valued at $15,700. Depending on options and customizations, the Automated Safety Hitch System could range in price from $10,000 to $11,000, including everything needed for your vehicle to pull your trailer. That may seem like a hefty price tag, but when considering the unprecedented safety features this hitch system provides, as well as other cost saving features mentioned on the Jamieson's website, the price is less of an issue."


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

wonder what it would be like blowing a tire on that sucker ?


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

willingtonpaul said:


> wonder what it would be like blowing a tire on that sucker ?


I was told that the response is no different than blowing a tire on the tow vehicle. No abnormal safety issue. When attached, the system becomes a part of the tow vehicle. It only hinges up and down. No side movement.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Jerry is your question more about the dealership in NC or the truck?

Also is the truck you are looking at a gasser or Diesel? I am guessing gasser as I did not think the diesels came with a 4.10 gear option.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Andy yes it is a disel and with the 4.10 gear. my questions are

1) any issues with other 12,s
2) has anyone dealt with this dealership
3) Price 40,000 for a sl dually,

Thanks Andy


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dave-Gray said:


> Andy yes it is a disel and with the 4.10 gear. my questions are
> 
> 1) any issues with other 12,s
> 2) has anyone dealt with this dealership
> ...


The three friends i have that have 2012 diesels love them .... Looked the dealer up on line - seem to be pretty legit - i cant imagine an established dealer doing a customer wrong and not standing behind .... a used corner lot dealer maybe....


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

clarkely said:


> Here is pic I received today showing a Ram 2500 towing with the Automated Safety Hitch System.


Looks like a huge Gap Between the cab of the truck and the nose of the camper - 
[/quote]

Yes, and your point is?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Wouldn't a device like this somewhat negate the commonly accepted belief that 5th wheel trailers are easier to tow and are more stable? Are the towing characteristics the same as a bumper-pull or does the design maintain more of a 5th wheel behavior? You would definitely get the bed space in your truck back and it would allow you to pull a big trailer without (possibly) going over your maximum payload. Interesting concept, but I wonder how many people would exceed the legal towing length in their state with a 40 foot toy hauler and long bed truck?


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> Wouldn't a device like this somewhat negate the commonly accepted belief that 5th wheel trailers are easier to tow and are more stable? Are the towing characteristics the same as a bumper-pull or does the design maintain more of a 5th wheel behavior? You would definitely get the bed space in your truck back and it would allow you to pull a big trailer without (possibly) going over your maximum payload. Interesting concept, but I wonder how many people would exceed the legal towing length in their state with a 40 foot toy hauler and long bed truck?


Okay, a lot of questions. This device actually provides improved stability for trucks and vehicles like the Suburban which can tow 5th wheels. This set-up acts more like a bumper-pull but with improved towing, especially when towing around tight turns. This Automated Safety Hitch System increases the braking and towing capacity by 50%. You will not overload the GAWR or the GVWR. Ignore the GCWR because of the hitch system brakes are stronger than the trailer brakes and from what owners are telling me, the hitch system brakes are as strong as or stronger than the truck's brakes on 250/2500 and 350/3500s. The hitch system is a drop/lift axle and is not consider in the length limitation because it is a safety device. Many states have laws with this exemption. There are over 300 of these on the road today from coast to coast and none have been questioned by LEOs. Except a few times going into Canada but they were passed on though.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dave-Gray said:


> Wouldn't a device like this somewhat negate the commonly accepted belief that 5th wheel trailers are easier to tow and are more stable? Are the towing characteristics the same as a bumper-pull or does the design maintain more of a 5th wheel behavior? You would definitely get the bed space in your truck back and it would allow you to pull a big trailer without (possibly) going over your maximum payload. Interesting concept, but I wonder how many people would exceed the legal towing length in their state with a 40 foot toy hauler and long bed truck?


Okay, a lot of questions. This device actually provides improved stability for trucks and vehicles like the Suburban which can tow 5th wheels. This set-up acts more like a bumper-pull but with improved towing, especially when towing around tight turns. This Automated Safety Hitch System increases the braking and towing capacity by 50%. You will not overload the GAWR or the GVWR. Ignore the GCWR because of the hitch system brakes are stronger than the trailer brakes and from what owners are telling me, the hitch system brakes are as strong as or stronger than the truck's brakes on 250/2500 and 350/3500s. The hitch system is a drop/lift axle and is not consider in the length limitation because it is a safety device. Many states have laws with this exemption. There are over 300 of these on the road today from coast to coast and none have been questioned by LEOs. Except a few times going into Canada but they were passed on though.
[/quote]

If all that is 100% true then they should set up a bumper pull attachment/conversion and put all the other sway control manufactures out of business. Just got to get the price point down.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> Andy yes it is a disel and with the 4.10 gear. my questions are
> 
> 1) any issues with other 12,s
> 2) has anyone dealt with this dealership
> ...


What is the cab configuration?

4.10 and a 6.7 cummins and you could pull a mountain. $40K seems in the ballpark and as long as the rest meets your needs it sounds like a good price for a strong truck.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> If all that is 100% true then they should set up a bumper pull attachment/conversion and put all the other sway control manufactures out of business. Just got to get the price point down.


Interesting you mentioned that. I sent an email yesterday to the Joe, the inventor, about that very thing. I've been working with a large family who has to tow with a SUV. I'm waiting to get the vehicle's weight info but it sounds like they may be overloading the rear axle with their long travel trailer. There's no doubt that Joe is 100% correct. I got to know him over a two day period. One thing Joe does that I don't think any other business does is for the life of the owner, all manufacturer's system upgrades are free. Only the cost of shipping the upgrade parts are required. He'll have sell a lot more units per month before the price can be cut. But like I alluded to, it's worth every penny. I'm going to buy one as soon as I get my next 10 grand on investments.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Andy, I received conformation today that the Automated Safety Hitch System is available for a conventional tow trailers. The same can be easily upgraded for towing a 5th wheel/gooseneck.


----------

